# Large Pasture Fencing



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I do not have goats yet and my property is without fencing, barn, etc. It is 35 very goaty acres and would like to know what type of fencing would work best. With normal barb wire fence will they even stay in even if it is 35 acres?? I grew up on a farm but we never had any goats. The only thing I know is what I have read here. 
Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Barbed wire is pretty worthless by it's self to keep goats in but you can add hot wires between the strands of barb wire and make it an effective fence. Even better is to electrify the barbed wire itself. A better option is 4ft tall woven wire installed tight to the ground with a strand of barb or hot wire on the top to get you to the 5ft mark. Putting the wire tight to the ground keeps predators and local dogs from getting in as easily and the strand on the top helps keep the goats in. We use this method and have seen dogs run the outside of the fence but have never had one able to get in the field. After a couple of years the grass grows over and around the bottom wire and it is pretty much glued to the ground after that. Obviously welded wire panels are the best for keeping in goats but they are not really an option for 35 acres unless you are independently wealthy. They also make 5 and 6ft tall woven wire which would be good but it is also much more costly than standard 4ft fencing with a hot wire on top.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Iâ€™ve used metal T posts with 5 strands of electric fence wire. The goats stay in. Neighborhood dogs have gotten through it twice in 10 years.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My goats just walk through electric fence.

They react when they touch it with their noses, but then just plow through.


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

We have a pasture fenced in with hog/goat wire with t-posts. I let some (does, kids) out to browse the trees, and some in the fence, then switch them out. I have found that they will not stray far without each other or go away from the herd. 

I do spend a lot of time with them, handle them, talk to them and watch them, but have not had any trouble with them getting out of fence, at least in 2.5 yrs, sinced I've owned goats. 
Even my bucks are good. The only trouble I have had in the past is an aggravating wether ~ who constantly got out, so I kept him tied, until I sold him.

If you have a goat that shows the others ~ then it is over.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I us 4 foot high woven wire fence with two barb wire lines on the top.
If you have horns on your goats you will need 2X4 inch horse safty fence.
do not use the poly wire electric fence it is to low and your goats will clear it in a single bound. If they dont then they get tangled in the fence and are slowly killed by the electric jolts.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

The best large pasture fencing and cost prohibitive is a 7 wire high tensile. I put the T-Post about 20 ft apart and wood post braces at the end. I use inline springs and tightners. I put the insulators about 8inches apart on the t-posts. Lastly, I would put a gallegher 80acre fence charger on the lines. It keeps the goats in and the coyotes out. I tried other fence charges but the New Zealand gallegher goes by acres and not by miles of fence. They do not think about Challenging the fence after the first day. It is the best fence for our mountain terrain. If I lived somewhere flat I would consider the wove wire. Tim in NC


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> My goats just walk through electric fence.
> 
> They react when they touch it with their noses, but then just plow through.


I don't think your fence is hot enough. Make sure your ground is adequate and that you have a powerful enough fencer for the area you've fenced. A proper electric fence should make a good loud SNAP when they touch it, and your goat will feel like he got his teeth knocked out if he touches his nose on it.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Nanno, that why I use the galleghers now. Every once in a while I will here that snap and cry when one trys to get that piece of grass just under the fence. It keeps them honest.


----------

